# lifting on drive



## silver77 (Apr 10, 2007)

a Buddie noticed today that I'm lifting my left heel on my back swing. i have been inconsistent with my drives lately , slicing and hooking them. could this be the cause?


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

NO its not your problem, a lot of people lift their left heel, its almost like second nature. Slicing and hooking sounds more like a grip problem, or ball position in your set up.


----------



## silver77 (Apr 10, 2007)

yeah i think it might be the grip . I'm still working on that part of my swing. when i position my right hand over my left I'm causing my club face to close on impact. I guess practice makes perfect. i just started about 3 months ago and i usually shoot 105 to 110. I'm trying to get into the 90's


----------



## King (Apr 24, 2007)

i put a lot of weight on my toes and once in a while ill lift my heels.. but not a lot.

im also working on my drives and have tried to move the ball around a lot within my position.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm a heel lifter to..honestly, I find it helps me keep my rhythm much better than if I didn't lift it. I agree, definently a grip problem.


----------



## golfthing (May 7, 2007)

300Yards said:


> I'm a heel lifter to..honestly, I find it helps me keep my rhythm much better than if I didn't lift it. I agree, definently a grip problem.


There's nothing to say it's definitely a grip problem unless you have actually seen him play the shot. Lifting your heel will enable you to make a better turn on the backswing and in my view is totally acceptable, however it is best to keep it firmly planted if you can. I would doubt it if your grip is making you slice AND hook. It sounds to me like you have an out to in downswing which can cause you to go both left or right, depending on where the clubface is pointing on impact. My advice is to get yourself along to a good local Pro to have a proper diagnosis as a lot of the advice on here seems to be hit or miss, including mine becaue I can't actually see you play.

Hope this helps.


----------

